# Poor Shaved Willow



## Willow Bark

Ok...here are the pics of Willow now. I've only had her for 2 weeks....I so can't wait for her coat to grow in. I wish they would have at least left her head and tail....or cut her even all over!:angry: I'm so in love with her already. She is so sweet and her coat feels like Cashmere. Funny bc her reg. name is "Willow of Cashmere and Pearls". Fancy name but she sure doesn't look fancy right now!:blush:

I'll take pics along the way and I'm open to any advice as I am a new malt owner.:wub:


----------



## Furbabies mom

Oh, she is so cute with or without hair!! It will grow out fast and might get to a length that you really like.we'll keep checking in to see pics of her !!


----------



## Lacie's Mom

Charity -- Willow is beautiful and will be even better when her hair grows in a little, but she has a precious face and will be a real beauty before you know it.


----------



## LuvMyBoys

She's so adorable! Don't worry, that hair will grow fast and then you'll be pulling your hair out trying to keep it purty!


----------



## Willow Bark

The pic of the pup in your sig has the length I'm going for as a "keep coat", maybe a little shorter. She isn't a show dog so I'm lucky there. I do groom so maintaining and keeping her white and clean isn't a problem. It is winter so I and having to keep her in sweaters while outside to potty. She also sleeps un the cover with me just like my poodle!


----------



## Willow Bark

Furbabies sig pic is the one I was referring to. Thank you all for the "pep talk". I shave my poodle down with a 10 blade from time to time but I leave his ears,top knot, and his tail. I just can't wait to get my hands in her silky coat!


----------



## Ladysmom

Willow is darling! You will be amazed how quickly her hair grows into a pretty little puppy cut.


----------



## shellbeme

Must.....resist.....urge......to.....kiss....screen!


----------



## Willow Bark

LOL! Awww....thanks shellbeme!


----------



## socalyte

Oh my goodness what a little fluffy butt, LOL. She still looks adorable, though! Not too many dogs could say that. Truly, don't despair, she'll grow in quickly! I think I figured out that Cozette's hair grows a bit over 1/2 an inch in a month, so it really doesn't take long at all for them to get the coat you want.


----------



## Maglily

oh she's adorable, and she looks so sweet and gentle, with either short hair or long. 
Yep when the hair is short it feels sooo soft.


----------



## Willow Bark

I really hope so! I know she's going to be beautiful. She has nice black points. I'm use to her look now and she is still a beauty but I long for hair! LOL


----------



## chichi

Willow is adorable!!:wub:


----------



## shellbeme

Rockys hair grows frustratingly fast. I clip his feet and two weeks later he is slipping all over the kitchen floor again.


----------



## cyndrae

She is so vulnerable with no hair. Looks like lots of hugs are needed.
She is adorable!


----------



## Willow Bark

She is! I have to keep her warm. She runs outside, goes potty as fast as she can, and then runs back inside!


----------



## French Maiden

She is absolutelly adorable - She looks so sweet and innocent _'I swear I wont chew anything promise' _


----------



## michellerobison

Bitsy and Rylee was almost that short when I got them, after 6 months they look really good, almost a year and they were almost in full coat...
Willow has a beautiful face,OMD,she's a real beauty ,even shaved....

Like Telly Savalas ( Kojak) said, God only made so many perfect heads,the rest he covered with hair!


----------



## MoonDog

I think she's adorable! Will she be more beautiful with lots of hair? Maybe, but she is a Maltese and even with no hair at all, she's still a most wonderful pup! Willow is a treasure Charity and I'm sure you just love her to pieces! I can't wait to see more pictures of this pretty girl!


----------



## kathym

Willow has such beautiful eyes and once her hair grows in a little she will really blossom..


----------



## LexiMom

- we have twins :thumbsup: I just adopted Lexi on monday and the groomer had to shave her also - I can not wait for her hair to grow back in also - We can wait the hair growth process together :chili:


----------



## SammieMom

She is so cute. :wub: She must be in heaven having you for her Mommy. :innocent: I agree they grow out pretty quickly. I have used a little tee shirt in winter, when they are inside.


----------



## Willow Bark

How about a pic Leximom....that way willow doesn't feel naked alone! LOL


----------



## hoaloha

Awwww... She looks like she would look sooo cute in a lil sweater!!!!


----------



## Snowbody

What a sweet face little Willow has!! The hair will grow so fast and since it's winter, she can sport a coat outside and sweater inside. She'll be warm and fashionable. :wub::wub:


----------



## Lovkins mama

PUUUUUrrrrtteyyyy


----------



## allheart

Willow Bark said:


> Ok...here are the pics of Willow now. I've only had her for 2 weeks....I so can't wait for her coat to grow in. I wish they would have at least left her head and tail....or cut her even all over!:angry: I'm so in love with her already. She is so sweet and her coat feels like Cashmere. Funny bc her reg. name is "Willow of Cashmere and Pearls". Fancy name but she sure doesn't look fancy right now!:blush:
> 
> I'll take pics along the way and I'm open to any advice as I am a new malt owner.:wub:



Oh honest to anything, she looks adorable :wub:


----------

